# Pictures...finally! First planted tank EVAR



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

Looking good 👍


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Very nice, what size tank is that?

Also to the plant in question... Almost looks like ludwigia repens but the leafs look a little to long

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Synyster1337 (Jan 24, 2013)

It's a standard 55. Thanks for the compliments, this is my baby of 2013 hahaha.


----------



## CoffeeLove (Oct 31, 2012)

Looking good buddy!

---
I give my fish coffee


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Hello Charleston WV !!!!


----------



## Synyster1337 (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh wow! It's always nice to see like-minded people from WV!


----------



## lindavon (Jan 21, 2013)

Great looking tank! I'm low tech and impatiently waiting for mine to fill in. It gives me hope to see such lush low tech tanks.


----------



## Synyster1337 (Jan 24, 2013)

lindavon said:


> Great looking tank! I'm low tech and impatiently waiting for mine to fill in. It gives me hope to see such lush low tech tanks.


I usually consider myself a patient man, but it's rough when you just wanna see everything jungle up. Liquid carbon and kent accelerator have definitely helped me out. If you look at my old FTS with the foreground plant at the right, and my new FTS with the same plant between the two swords, that's about two months difference. Not to mention half the stems from that one are planted behind my DW cause I'm waiting for them to get tall.


----------



## EvanCharles (May 2, 2013)

Looks very nice!


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

Synyster1337 said:


> I usually consider myself a patient man, but it's rough when you just wanna see everything jungle up. Liquid carbon and kent accelerator have definitely helped me out. If you look at my old FTS with the foreground plant at the right, and my new FTS with the same plant between the two swords, that's about two months difference. Not to mention half the stems from that one are planted behind my DW cause I'm waiting for them to get tall.


Careful with the liquid carbon. Inverts don't like overdoses, and some plants (vals, mostly) don't like the stuff at all.


----------



## verongome (Apr 17, 2012)

Can you let me know names of some of the plants that can be kept under water? Thanks


----------



## migs_hernan (Jan 12, 2013)

Wow, you have a really beautiful tank. Your plants looks healthy. May I know how big is your tank and how many watts is your lighting?


----------



## PinkRasbora (Jan 22, 2005)

The length created by the scape I would have thought it was a bookshelf tank not a 55, very nice job indeed!!


----------



## RubenG3 (Nov 15, 2013)

Looks awesome


----------

